

Income tax centennial: 100 years of income tax code - yapcguy
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101077483

======
danboarder
Speaking of income tax, can we get a discount for the days that the federal
government is shut down?

For example, if the government is offline for 18 days (5% of the year), I
suggest that downtime should be applied as a 5% federal income tax discount.

~~~
muzz
Except that the shutdown will actually _cost_ money instead of save it.

[http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2013/0930/Federal-
shutdown...](http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2013/0930/Federal-shutdown-won-
t-save-taxpayers-money.-It-will-cost-them.-video)

~~~
tomflack
OP's logic I presume, is that certain government services aren't available for
that time so why is he being asked to pay for them?

~~~
do-it-good
Because police with big guns.

------
tjaerv
Another perspective: [http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/income-tax-
centu...](http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/income-tax-century-
enough)

